# Neue Funktion



## Heiko (14 November 2006)

Ab sofort kann jeder User beliebige Foren bei der Funktion "Neue Beiträge" ausblenden. Damit kann der Focus besser auf die für den einzelnen User interessanten Foren gelenkt werden.

Die nötigen Einstellungen kann jeder angemeldete User in seinem Kontrollzentrum durchführen.


----------

